# hacer - hizo que me pusiera / me hizo poner



## Magmod

¿Hay alguna diferencia entre lo siguiente?:
Mi padre hizo que me pusiera la camiseta.
Mi padre me hizo ponerme la camiseta.


----------



## maferaluz

No hay ninguna diferencia. El significado es el mismo.


----------



## duvija

También sirve 'mi padre me hizo poner la camiseta' (A veces usamos los dos 'me' por énfasis, pero no es necesario siempre).


----------



## juan082937

Mi padre me hizo poner...
Mi padre hizo ponerme ...


----------



## Magmod

Entonces las frases siguientes son correctas ¿no?

Mi padre hizo que le pusiera la camiseta.
Mi padre le hizo poner la camiseta. 

Mi padre hizo que te pusiera la camiseta.
Mi padre  hizo ponerte la camiseta.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Mi padre hizo que le pusiera la camiseta. 
Mi padre le hizo poner la camiseta.  

Mi padre hizo que te pusiera la camiseta. 
Mi padre  hizo ponerte la camiseta. 

Mi padre te hizo poner la camiseta.


----------



## juandiego

Hola Magmod.

No sé cuántas personas quieres que intervengan en esas construcciones: ¿hay una tercera persona implicada o sólo el padre y el que se pone la camiseta?

_Mi padre hizo que le pusiera la camiseta_. (¿el hablante a él?)
_Mi padre le hizo poner la camiseta_. 

_Mi padre hizo que te pusiera la camiseta_. (¿el hablante a ti?)
_Mi padre hizo ponerte la camiseta_.

No estoy seguro de que en _Mi padre *me* hizo poner*me* la camiseta_ el segundo _me_ sea exclusivamente enfático. Ciertamente, si suprimiéramos el segundo _me_, tenderíamos a entender eso mismo, pero si planteamos un cambio de persona,_ Mi padre *me* hizo poner*le* la camiseta_, se puede apreciar que el segundo pronombre aclara a quién se le pone la camiseta mientras que el primero aclara a quién forzó mi padre a actuar. De hecho, en _Mi padre *me* hizo poner la camiseta_, no podemos descartar completamente que la camiseta se la haya puesto yo a una tercera persona.


----------



## juan082937

Mi padre hizo ponérmela
Mi padre me hizo ponerla

El infinitivo indica un solo agente, no hay otro.


----------



## duvija

Sí, hay ambigüedad.

_Mi padre hizo que le pusiera la camiseta_. (que yo le pusiera la camiseta a Pepito/ que Juan le pusiera la camiseta a Pepito/ que yo le pusiera la camiseta a mi papito/ que algún Fulano, alguien - Juan, Pepito o cualquiera- le pusiera la camiseta a mi papá.)


_Mi padre le hizo poner la camiseta_. (Acá es la camiseta de alguno, puesta en ese mismo alguno. O hasta a otros)


_Mi padre hizo que te pusiera la camiseta_. (yo a otro/ o Pepito tuvo que ponerle la camiseta a Juanito)  

_Mi padre hizo ponerte la camiseta_. (acá se complica)


----------



## juandiego

Hola Juan.

Estoy de acuerdo con que si no se expresa ningún otro interviniente, el único pronombre representa tanto el sujeto como el objeto de la subordinada. Lo que dije antes de que la no expresión de un tercer agente no resuelve con precisión a quién, aunque creo que cierto, es ser demasiado estricto en la interpretación.

Es interesante lo que dice el María Moliner sobre esta acepción de _hacer_:*15* (_como auxiliar de un verbo en infinitivo o con una oración con "que"_) _transitivo_. Obligar a hacer, mandar o ser *causa o motivo de que se haga u ocurra lo que expresan ese infinitivo o esa oración: _"Hacer llorar, hacer reír a alguien"_. Es frecuente el uso de esta construcción con verbos transitivos, sin expresar a quien se hace hacer lo que el infinitivo expresa: _"Voy a hacer teñir este traje. Hizo arrancar los árboles del jardín"_.​
Ahora bien, el caso en el que que existe un tercer interviniente:
_Mi padre hizo que yo le pusiera la camiseta al maniquí_ —> _Mi padre me hizo ponerle la camiseta al maniquí —> Mi padre *me* hizo ponér*se*la_,
creo que ilustra bien la diferencia de origen de ambos pronombres. Así, _Mi padre *me* hizo ponér*me*la_ se podría interpretar como que el primer _me_ es objeto indirecto de _hizo_ y el segundo objeto indirecto del infinitivo _poner_.


----------



## juandiego

duvija said:


> _Mi padre hizo ponerte la camiseta_. (acá se complica)


Hola Duvija.
Esa yo la interpretaría como que no se expresa a quién el padre mandó ponerte a ti la camiseta.


----------



## JJohnson

It would be like saying:
My father made me put on the shirt.
or
My father made me put the shirt on.

Both are good and correct.


----------



## duvija

juandiego said:


> Hola Duvija.
> Esa yo la interpretaría como que no se expresa a quién el padre mandó ponerte a ti la camiseta.



Si la cambiamos a 'Mi padre te hizo poner la camiseta', no queda claro si ese padre (del hablante, supongo) te obligó a vos mismo a ponértela solo, o si otro te la puso (digamos, mejora con 'chaleco de fuerza', donde solo, no te lo podés poner).


----------



## Magmod

juan082937 said:


> Mi padre hizo ponérmela
> Mi padre me hizo ponerla
> 
> El infinitivo indica un solo agente, no hay otro.



¿Hay más obligación en la segunda frase que en la primera?


----------



## juan082937

Both have the same meaning .

*Me *is an INDIRECT object.
*La*= Direct object, camiseta.


----------



## juan082937

Hola JuanDuego

Mi padre *me h*izo poner *mi c*amiseta 

Me: a mí, IO
mi : adjetivo posesivo .


----------



## Magmod

juandiego said:


> Hola Juan.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con que si no se expresa ningún otro interviniente, el único pronombre representa tanto el sujeto como el objeto de la subordinada. Lo que dije antes de que la no expresión de un tercer agente no resuelve con precisión a quién, aunque creo que cierto, es ser demasiado estricto en la interpretación.
> 
> Es interesante lo que dice el María Moliner sobre esta acepción de _hacer_:*15* (_como auxiliar de un verbo en infinitivo o con una oración con "que"_) _transitivo_. Obligar a hacer, mandar o ser *causa o motivo de que se haga u ocurra lo que expresan ese infinitivo o esa oración: _"Hacer llorar, hacer reír a alguien"_. Es frecuente el uso de esta construcción con verbos transitivos, sin expresar a quien se hace hacer lo que el infinitivo expresa: _"Voy a hacer teñir este traje. Hizo arrancar los árboles del jardín"_.​
> Ahora bien, el caso en el que que existe un tercer interviniente:
> _Mi padre hizo que yo le pusiera la camiseta al maniquí_ —> _Mi padre me hizo ponerle la camiseta al maniquí —> Mi padre *me* hizo ponér*se*la_,
> creo que ilustra bien la diferencia de origen de ambos pronombres. Así, _Mi padre *me* hizo ponér*me*la_ se podría interpretar como que el primer _me_ es objeto indirecto de _hizo_ y el segundo objeto indirecto del infinitivo _poner_.



Muchas gracias a todos especialmente a Juandiego.


----------



## binary_death

Aunque yo personalmente preferiría no hablar aquí de objetos indirectos, sino de causatividad.
Todos los idiomas tienen alguna forma de expresar un modo causativo.

En castellano se expresa con "pr.obj+hacer+verbo", aunque hay más formas de construirlas:

Un ejemplo, con el verbo morir, de cuyo causativo (matar) vamos a prescindir en pro de la estructura causativa antes mencionada:

Ella hizo que él muriera (=Ella lo mató).
Ella le hizo morir.
Ella hizo que él muriera.

Las tres formas son válidas y significan lo mismo. Y es que en español nos complicamos sobremanera, ya que otros idiomas le ponen una pequeña marca morfológica al verbo y listo.


----------



## juandiego

JJohnson said:


> It would be like saying:
> My father made me put on the shirt.
> or
> My father made me put the shirt on.
> 
> Both are good and correct.


Hi JJohnson.

Wouldn't it be reasonable there to question on whom the shirt was put? Is it not possible to say _My father made me put it on her_ or _My father made me put it on myself_?


----------



## juandiego

juan082937 said:


> Hola Juan Diego
> 
> Mi padre *me h*izo poner *mi c*amiseta
> 
> Me: a mí, IO
> mi : adjetivo posesivo .


Un refuerzo más, Juan, pero podría ser un indicio falso ya que todavía cabría la posibilidad de que mi camiseta se la tuviera que poner a una tercera persona:
_Mi padre *me* hizo poner*le* *mi* camiseta_.
Que conste que estoy de acuerdo en que si no se expresa nada más que un pronombre, se sobreentiende que la persona que representa desempeña todas las funciones.

Creo que la vacilación en la construcción e interpretación de esta estructura radica en que la perífrasis verbal _hacer poner_ no es una perífrasis total sino una semiperífrasis. Así, se puede interpretar como perífrasis y sólo admitir un pronombre de objeto directo y otro de objeto indirecto y estos podrían ir localizados tanto delante (proclíticos—_Me la hizo poner_) como detrás (enclíticos—_Hizo ponérmela_), o bien como no perífrasis en cuyo caso el verbo supuestamente auxiliar (_hacer_) puede venir acompañado de su propio objeto indirecto, en forma de pronombre proclítico (_Me hizo ponérsela_), y considerarse la proposición encabezada por el infinitivo como una subordinada sustantiva de objeto directo.


----------



## juan082937

Hola Juandiego :

*Mi padre me hizo poner mi camiseta (* si no le añades: LE, ponérsela a María/a él) indica que es su camiseta y bien sudada)

si no le añades el 'le' *enclítico, no permite otra interpretación si así lo escribes.

Mi padre me hizo poner mi ropa y no la de mi hermano
Mi padre me hizo poner mi gorra y no la de mi primo
Mi padre me hizo poner mi reloj de mano y no el de mi tío
Mi padre me hizo poner la correa de cuero mía.*


----------



## juandiego

Hola Juan.

Entiendo y comparto lo que dices. No interpretarlo así sería un tanto negarse a entender una frase que se puede descifrar fácilmente de esa manera. Lo que ocurre es que para que ésta sea la única posible interpretación, la construcción _hacer poner_ debería ser una perífrasis verbal, o sea, tener un significado conjunto y ser sintácticamente indisoluble. Esto no parece ser así por las siguientes cuestiones:


El verbo 'auxiliar' (_hacer_) de esta construcción admite pronombres propios de dativo que lo complementan (_*Me* hizo poner*se*la_);
El verbo 'principal' (_poner_) y resto del enunciado puede ser sustituido por una subordinada sustantiva introducida por _que _(_Me hizo *que* se la pusiera_OD).

Éstas dos cuestiones suponen las razones básicas para rechazar la consideración como perífrasis de cualquier unión de verbos. La primera indica que el verbo 'auxiliar' mantiene su significado, no está gramaticalizado, y la segunda, consecuencia de la primera, indica que el verbo 'principal' es un complemento sintáctico del primero.

Por ello, es cuestionable si el dativo en posición proclítica (_*Me* hizo poner la camiseta_) sólo está afectando al 'auxiliar' (_hacer_) o al conjunto (_hacer poner_) ya que ambos verbos funcionan sintácticamente por separado.

Conviene recordar que las perífrasis verbales pueden tener los pronombres clíticos o delante o detrás, pero nunca distribuidos en las dos posiciones a la vez:
_Me lo tiene que dar — Tiene que dármelo —* **Me tiene que darlo —* **Lo tiene que darme_;
_Te la voy a contar — Voy a contártela —* **Te voy a contarla —* **La voy a contarte_;
_Se lo debe hacer — Debe hacérselo —* **Se debe hacerlo —* **Lo debe hacerse_;
aun incluso cuando incluimos un tercer pronombre como dativo ético o de interés:
_Se me lo tienes que decir — ***Me tienes que decírselo_.


----------



## JJohnson

Juandiego:
Yes, it's possible, but very unlikely. People usually put a shirt on their own body. The meaning is inferred in both languages. Telling me to put a shirt on someone else would be explained in the context. Just "put the shirt on" infers "(You) put the shirt on (your body)". 

Reading the isolated sentence, I make up that the writer didn't want to wear that particular shirt, but his father made him wear it anyway.


----------



## juan082937

juandiego said:


> Hola Juan.
> 
> Entiendo y comparto lo que dices. No interpretarlo así sería un tanto negarse a entender una frase que se puede descifrar fácilmente de esa manera. Lo que ocurre es que para que ésta sea la única posible interpretación, la construcción _hacer poner_ debería ser una perífrasis verbal, o sea, tener un significado conjunto y ser sintácticamente indisoluble. Esto no parece ser así por las siguientes cuestiones:
> 
> 
> El verbo 'auxiliar' (_hacer_) de esta construcción admite pronombres propios de dativo que lo complementan (_*Me* hizo poner*se*la_);
> El verbo 'principal' (_poner_) y resto del enunciado puede ser sustituido por una subordinada sustantiva introducida por _que _(_Me hizo *que* se la pusiera_OD).
> 
> JuanDiego :
> *Hacer poner *es una construcción *perifrástica 'CAUSATIVA' *con un verbo *infinitivo transitivo *'poner' principal donde el pronombre átono 'me' es complemento indirecto ya que recibe recibe caso *dativo *y la camiseta recibe el caso *acusativo*. Strozer citado por Bosque distingue dos tipos de 'HACER' causativo cuando significa 'forzar'-'obligar'-y dativo cuando significa 'causa'
> 
> Patty hizo estudiar a Pablo, Patty lo hizo estudiar (obligar, a la fuerza).
> El perro * LO/ le hizo tropezar. ( c*ausa)*.
> Esta aparente dislocación de la perífrasis se da en el interior ya que el efecto causativo o de obligación requiere tanto el auxiliar hacer+infinitivo.El verbo principal sigue siendo el infinitvo y HACER el auxiliar.
> Trae también *Strozer *estos otros ejemplos :
> Patty hizo [a Pablo] (ver ese programa) ( a la fuerza) Patty lo hizo que viera  ese programa
> Patty hizo [cie a Pablo ver ese programa]  como cláusula infinitiva excepcional (cie), Patty* le h*izo ver el programa. No obstante el programa es DO de ver.
> Como verbo 'Causativo' así Strozer lo califique de CIE el auxiliar Hacer y el infinitivo VER se necesitan mutuamente para que tenga validez ese análisis. Ninguno de los dos se pueden suprimir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Éstas dos cuestiones suponen las razones básicas para rechazar la consideración como perífrasis de cualquier unión de verbos. La primera indica que el verbo 'auxiliar' mantiene su significado, no está gramaticalizado, y la segunda, consecuencia de la primera, indica que el verbo 'principal' es un complemento sintáctico del primero.
> 
> Por ello, es cuestionable si el dativo en posición proclítica (_*Me* hizo poner la camiseta_) sólo está afectando al 'auxiliar' (_hacer_) o al conjunto (_hacer poner_) ya que ambos verbos funcionan sintácticamente por separado.
> 
> Conviene recordar que las perífrasis verbales pueden tener los pronombres clíticos o delante o detrás, pero nunca distribuidos en las dos posiciones a la vez:
> _Me lo tiene que dar — Tiene que dármelo —* **Me tiene que darlo —* **Lo tiene que darme_;
> _Te la voy a contar — Voy a contártela —* **Te voy a contarla —* **La voy a contarte_;
> _Se lo debe hacer — Debe hacérselo —* **Se debe hacerlo —* **Lo debe hacerse_;
> aun incluso cuando incluimos un tercer pronombre como dativo ético o de interés:
> _Se me lo tienes que decir — ***Me tienes que decírselo_.



Se lo tienes que decir = correcto
Tienes que decírselo = correcto, la posición enclítica de los pronombre es con el infinitivo.


----------



## juandiego

juan082937 said:


> *Hacer poner* es una construcción perifrástica 'CAUSATIVA' con un verbo infinitivo transitivo 'poner' principal donde el pronombre átono 'me' es complemento indirecto ya que recibe caso dativo y la camiseta recibe el caso acusativo. Strozer citado por Bosque distingue dos tipos de 'HACER' causativo cuando significa 'forzar'-'obligar'-y dativo cuando significa 'causa'
> 
> Patty hizo estudiar a Pablo, Patty lo hizo estudiar (obligar, a la fuerza).
> El perro * LO/ le hizo tropezar. ( causa).
> Esta aparente dislocación de la perífrasis se da en el interior ya que el efecto causativo o de obligación requiere tanto el auxiliar hacer+infinitivo.El verbo principal sigue siendo el infinitvo y HACER el auxiliar.


Hola Juan.

No sé bien qué se quiere expresar con eso de _construcción perifrástica_ y especialmente con lo de _dislocación de la perífrasis_, porque pareciera que, respectivamente, se evita el término _perífrasis verbal_ y se sugiere que no forman unidad sintáctica.

Tal vez se trate sólo de una cuestión terminológica basada en el criterio particular de cada autor al respecto de la amplitud del concepto de _perífrasis verbal_. El que yo tengo entendido es el siguiente. Del DRAE:
*perífrasis verbal*
1. _femenino_. _Gramática_. Unidad verbal constituida por un verbo en forma personal y otro en forma no personal; p. ej., _Vengo observando su conducta_.

Unidad verbal —no sólo unión—, o sea, no hay dos verbos diferentes. Cuando hay dos verbos, hay dos predicados y estos pueden tener los complementos que cada uno admita en función del tipo de verbo. Esto es lo que claramente le pasa a la construcción que se discute en este hilo: _*Me* hizo poner*me*/poner*le* la camiseta_. Como dije antes, el primer pronombre indica a quién se forzó a actuar (complementa a _hacer_) y el segundo a quién se le pone la camiseta (complementa a _poner_), luego no hay unidad verbal y, según esta interpretación, no hay perífrasis verbal.

 En caso de que el segundo verbo ('principal') sea intransitivo (_El perro hizo tropezar a Juan; El viento hizo caer el edificio_), sí veo más defendible la consideración como perífrasis verbal porque los complementos nominales se pueden considerar como objetos directos de la unión verbal (_El perro *lo* hizo tropezar; El viento *lo* hizo caer_) y, por tanto, imposibilitar (¿o no?) la consideración del segundo verbo como objeto directo del primero. No obstante, parece que la sustitución del segundo verbo y dicho complemento nominal por un pronombre sigue siendo posible (_El perro hizo *eso*; El viento hizo *eso*_) sin alterar el significado del verbo 'auxiliar' (causar), lo que apunta a que este verbo no está gramaticalizado y esto, según tengo entendido, es contradictorio con una perífrasis verbal. Difícil decidirse en este caso.



juan082937 said:


> Trae también Strozer estos otros ejemplos :
> Patty hizo [a Pablo] (ver ese programa) ( a la fuerza) *Patty lo hizo que viera ese programa*
> Patty hizo [cie a Pablo ver ese programa] como cláusula infinitiva excepcional (cie), Patty le hizo ver el programa. No obstante el programa es DO de ver.
> Como verbo 'Causativo' así Strozer lo califique de CIE el auxiliar Hacer y el infinitivo VER se necesitan mutuamente para que tenga validez ese análisis. Ninguno de los dos se pueden suprimir.


No estoy de acuerdo con ese _lo_, debería ser un _le_ ya que la proposición subrayada sólo es interpretable como OD. En cualquier caso, equivalente a _Patty le hizo verlo_; o sea, lo de antes, dos verbos cada uno con sus complementos: no hay perífrasis verbal.

En cuanto a la excepcionalidad de _hacer_ en construcciones causativas, bueno, lo veo discutible. El verbo _hacer_ tiene varias acepciones que apuntan a ese significado de causar, provocar; no le veo gran diferencia respecto al primer verbo de otras estructuras de similar significado claramente no perifrásticas: _Me obligó/forzó/conminó/indujo a ponérsela_. Diría que para generar una estructura causativa generalmente hacen falta dos verbos: el que indica que se causa y el que indica lo que se causa.


----------



## juan082937

>>>Pero la presencia de un actante suplementario puede ser
aportada por el auxiliar 
_hacer, _que se comporta como si llevase
consigo una valencia suplementaria. Así es como se da correspondencia
entre estas dos series:
causativos
mostrar
derribar
matar
decir
dar
causativos perifrásticos
hacer matar
hacer caer
hacer morir
hacer saber
hacer tener
2 .Lo empleo conscientemente en acepción no académica, pero usada.

Autor Manuel M. de Lema ' Verbos causativos' Centro Virtual Cervantes.

Es una construcción perifrástica, no sintáctica.


----------



## juan082937

*Las construcciones causativas

(Recop.) Justo Fernández López




http://www.hispanoteca.eu/Lexikon d...TIVE KONSTRUKTIONEN   Las construcciones .htm​

 
«Verbo causativo.
Se dice del verbo o forma verbal cuyo sujeto no realiza la acción, sino que obliga a que la realice otro. Así, latín moneo ‘hacer recordar, advertir’ frente a memini ‘acordarse’. Se llama también factivo o factitivo.»
[Lázaro Carreter, F.: Diccionario de términos filológicos. Madrid: Gredos, 1981, p 87]
●​
Resumen*La mejor solución parece tratar los verbos 'causativos' idénticos en su  forma léxica (como _subir_, etc.) por medio de unas reglas de redundancia,  que expresen, de forma individual, la posibilidad de su doble uso como transitivos y como intransitivos, y los cambios sintácticos y semánticos  que tal hecho comporta.  Y en los casos en que no hay identidad de forma, relacionar ciertos verbos intransitivos con otros transitivos, señalando que entre ellos se producen los mismos fenómenos que con algunos verbos idénticos en forma.
Al mismo tiempo, se puede relacionar el sentido 'activo' de estos verbos,  en función *transitiva*, con la *perífrasis hacer + Infinitivo, pero sin suponer  que ésta sea ningún paso transformacional entre estructuras transitivas e  intransitivas. **Con estos verbos 'causativos' no hay por qué sustituir la descomposición en rasgos sémicos pertinentes por *transformaciones de tipo sintáctico en  el nivel semántico, como hacen McCawley y otros: hacerlo supone la  confusión entre estructuras sintácticas propiamente dichas y estructuras  de rasgos significativos.  
De todos modos, este fenómenos está vivo en la lengua actual, y es, *quizás, el procedimiento principal para convertir en transitivos a los  verbos intransitivos:*
_dimitir_ y _cesar _ eran verbos intransitivos;
pero hoy son muy frecuentes en frases como
_han dimitido al ministro _o _lo han cesado_ ["lo han destituido"];  
y, de nuevo, estas frases no son sinónimas de
_lo han hecho dimitir _[supone cierta actuación por parte del dimitido]
Éste es el mismo fenómeno por el que en hablar vulgares de Castilla, zona occidental de la Península, desde León a Andalucía,_ caer_ y _quedar_ (en español general intransitivos), funcionan como transitivos, con el  significado de "tumbar" y "dejar".  
Lo propio de la *construcción factitiva con hacer e*s la *dualidad *de sujetos, no sólo en el plano sintáctico, sino también en el semántico: a  veces hay que suponer en ella *dos agentes*.  
Esto no es lo mismo que en el caso de _construir_ 
_Felipe II construyó El Escorial._ = "mandó que lo construyeran"
Aquí la interpretación surge de nuestro conocimiento extralingüístico, mientras que en la construcción factitiva es la misma estructura  sintáctica la que nos sugiere la doble 'agentividad' [dos agentes]. Así vemos la diferencia entre
_Hice construir mi casa por los albañiles. _ y
_*Construí mi casa por unos albañiles.  _
Por todo ello no considero acertado mantener el término de 'causativo' para  caracterizar verbos del tipo de _construir_. Sí parece adecuado para los  verbos como _acabar, hervir_, etc., cuya presencia en estructuras  intransitivas y transitivas se rige según unos modelos bastante estables.”
[Cano Aguilar, Rafael: _Estructuras sintácticas transitivas en el español actual_. Madrid: Gredos, 1981, pp. 218-255]
_________________
(1) En la  gramática  generativa se ha planteado una  relación transformacional  entre los siguientes tipos de frases: partiendo de una frase básica  atributiva (p. e. _algo-ser-difícil_)), se realiza una transformación  incoativa, que nos proporciona _algo-llegar a ser difícil;_ esta frase se  inserta bajo un verbo causativo como _hacer: hacer [algo-llegar a ser  difícil. ._ Esta estructura puede presentar dos derivaciones: o mantenerse  como tal (con lo que llegamos a _hacer que algo sea difícil),_ o realizar  dos transformaciones: ascensión del sujeto de la subordinada a objeto de  _hacer,_ y eliminación de la unidad verbal copulativa con sentido incoativo, con todo lo cual llegamos a _hacer difícil algo._ Como las transformaciones  no varían el significado, el sentido incoativo se sigue percibiendo en  esas estructuras superficiales que no parecen contener ninguna frase  incoativa. Este proceso transformacional puede dar un paso más: la  conversión de _hacer_ y el atributo del objeto en un solo elemento léxico.  Así llegaríamos a _dificultar algo._ Para la gramática generativa, ese verbo  causativo 'profundo', más que una unidad léxica concreta, es un 'pro-verbo', un elemento semántico abstracto.​●​“L*os defensores de las 'transformaciones causativas' no operan con  verdaderas estructuras sintácticas formadas por elementos léxicos, sino  con estructuras semánticas compuestas de entidades conceptuales  asbtractas (1). Y en este sentido no se ve muy bien cómo se pretende destruir  el concepto de 'estructura profunda' de Chomsky, que es verdaderamente  sintáctica, por medio de unos procesos, como los 'causativos', donde se  mezclan lo semántico y lo sintáctico formal de manera indiscriminada. *Se  destruiría mejor derivando una estructura sintáctica de otra, e insertando  nuevos elementos que cambiaran el significado, con lo cual se violaría una  de las condiciones de Chomsky, según la cual las transformaciones no  aportan nada al significado de una oración.”
[Cano Aguilar, Rafael: _Estructuras sintácticas transitivas en el español actual_. Madrid: Gredos, 1981, p. 240]
___________
(1) Los generativistas rechazan la identificación de sus elementos semánticos primitivos con los 'semas' del estructuralismo, pues, según  ellos, éstos no repercutían en las estructuras sintácticas.  

Me gustaría JuanDiego te leyeras este extenso artículo, muy interesante y me lo comentaras después.​


----------



## juandiego

Gracias por el enlace, Juan.
Interesante lectura. Suelo consultar la Hispanoteca porque, aunque me parece un poco caótica en la exposición de las ideas, suele ser muy exhaustiva en las explicaciones y respetuosa de las diferentes interpretaciones.

La conclusión que yo saco de todo eso es que existe una estrecha relación semántica entre el verbo _hacer_ y el siguiente infinitivo en esta estructura causativa. Esta relación es lo suficientemente estrecha como para que se produzcan ciertas ambigüedades semánticas y sus correspondientes vacilaciones sintácticas cuando sólo existe un interviniente más aparte del sujeto de la principal.

 Al respecto de lo que discutimos en este hilo, me parece mucho más relevante el principio del apartado "La construcción factitiva en español" de ese mismo enlace (no incluida en la cita de arriba) ya que aborda directamente lo que estamos discutiendo aquí: ambigüedad en la interpretación de estas construcciones con un solo interviniente aparte del sujeto y su consideración o no como perífrasis verbal en español (lo que dije arriba viene a coincidir con la postura de Gil y Gaya que ahí se menciona).

Consideremos el siguiente ejemplo:
_Juan *me* hizo traer el paquete_ <—> _Juan hizo traer*me* el paquete._

Si existe perífrasis verbal, si hay solamente un núcleo de un único predicado, se debería poder cambiar la posición del clítico sin alterar el significado. Sin embargo, yo ya aquí percibo que el primer caso apunta a que yo fui el forzado a actuar (_me_ complementa sólo a _hacer_) y el segundo a que el paquete era para mí (_me_ complementa sólo a _traer_). No obstante, veo defendible que se pueda pensar que ninguna de las dos resuelve enteramente la cuestión de si yo fui el forzado a traerlo o era el destinatario del mismo (o incluso ambas cosas), por lo que todavía se puede pensar que la ambigüedad semántica no está en si es o no perífrasis sino en la imposibilidad del pronombre en aclarar este extremo (¿_a mí_ o _para mí_?).

 ¿Cómo se resuelve esta ambigüedad? Muy fácil, como en el ejemplo de este hilo, con los dos pronombres*1*: _Juan *me* hizo traer*le* el paquete_. Aquí ya queda claro quién fue forzado a actuar y quién el destinatario, y se consigue mediante un complemento de persona para cada uno de los dos verbos. Por muy estrecha que siga siendo la vinculación semántica entre _hacer_ y el infinitivo, aquí ya no se puede hablar de unidad en el núcleo del predicado, por tanto tampoco de perífrasis verbal si se aceptan las consecuencias sintácticas que implica un único núcleo del predicado.

 Todos los criterios que he visto para intentar diferenciar una perífrasis de lo que no lo es van encaminados precisamente a detectar si hay dos predicados o sólo uno. Así, cuando de hecho existen complementos que delatan la existencia de dos, no me parece ya que tenga sentido seguir planteándose la vinculación semántica entre ambos verbos, o la generativa de la estructura, para resolver esta cuestión: la sintaxis de la frase le ha dado respuesta. Y no es sólo una cuestión sintáctica, como se observa, resuelve la ambigüedad semántica.

Creo que sería conveniente que centráramos este debate entorno al tipo de construcción concreto que se debate en este hilo ya que parece que esto de las estructuras causativas es demasiado amplio y no vamos a poder sacar conclusiones concretas debatiendo sobre la opinión de diferentes gramáticos al respecto de esto a nivel general, algunas de ellas basadas en lo que ocurre en otros idiomas o con otros tipos de verbos. Si te entiendo bien, parece que defiendes que _hacer poner_ es una perífrasis siempre, incluso cuando se da con dos complementos de persona como en el ejemplo de este hilo o en el anterior de este post. Si es así, estaría bien que expusieras cuál es tu idea/definición de perífrasis verbal y qué función sintáctica tiene cada uno de los dos pronombres dentro de ese único predicado.

*1*.- Esto conviene mejor ilustrarlo con pronombres de diferente persona porque es verdad, como sugiere Duvija en el post 3, que puede confundirse con una construcción pronominal enfática del verbo _traer_ equivalente a _traer consigo_: _Tráete comida en abundancia_; _Juan me hizo traer *conmigo*/traer*me* el paquete_, aunque igualmente esta última interpretación pone ya de manifiesto la existencia de dos predicados.


----------



## juan082937

JuanDiego : Muchas gracias por tu opinión respecto al tema  de los causativos o factivos como son llamados. Yo también estoy de acuerdo que la construcción perifrástica no cumple con la norma gramatical pero a su interior se mantiene la UNIDAD de :
auxiliar ( hacer)+infinitivo poner (principal) y ninguno puede faltar ya sea que tenga una dualidad de agentes o dos predicados verbales así :
Juan me hizo V1 causativo o de obligación+ poner V2= i*nf.* *transitivo*) la camiseta= OD de poner
Juan agente me (IO) *hizo *(causativo) a mí  (*Pedro*) 2do agente, qué cosa : *poner la camiseta*= subcláusula de OD.
El hecho de que intransitivos por definición no tengan complemento directo, si pueden tenerlo, tautológico como :
*Murió una muerta tranquila*, y sigue siendo 'morir' i*ntransitivo.*
*Vivió una vida tranquila*, igual explicación.

Así los intransitivos fueron divididos en dos grupos : Ergativos (inacusativos) e INERGATIVOS. 
Donde los primeros (ERGATIVOS) existir, florecer, etc no son agentivos, y los segundos jugar, bailar sí son agentivos.

Ello quiere decir que las clasificaciones sintácticas no son TAN EXACTAS sin que ello les quite su comportamiento profundo de construcción perifrástica, uso la palabra construcción para mantenerme en el terreno neutral de su clasificación sintáctica, lo que produce bien a las claras controversias de uno u otro tipo.

También es interesante  que *hacer *obligatorio o forzado se use 'lo' en lugar de 'le'
Y 'le' en las causativas con hacer. Estas excepciones de la norma son interesantes pero aceptadas por lo mismo que he anotado arriba.
Juan me hizo, me es objeto directo en su dualidad + Pedro poner lacamiseta OD de poner
pero si analizamos con relación a la subcláusula *poner la camiseta*, estasubcláusula es OD de JUAN HIZO eso.
El me se convierte en IO.
Estos cambios me recuerdan los se reflexivo nominal en :
Juan se lava = se OD
Juan se lava las manos = se INDIRECTO-


----------

